# Saw mill suggestions



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a pile of logs that I'd like to make into lumber. I had thought about doing it with my Alaskan Mill but the pile grew larger than anticipated once all the trees were cut. My now older body is telling me that's not going to be fun.

I got an estimate from a local sawer with a bandsaw and it came out to about $1200. I suspect he quoted a little high to cover himself but that's still halfway to something like this.

http://www.lumbersmith.com/products.php?cat=5

I've got 4 heavy 10' I beams, 2 would make a nice track for almost everything I'd cut. If I wanted longer I could bolt 2 together to get 20'.

My concern is the 5.5 hp engine. I'm not in a hurry, and don't mind cutting slow, but if its going to be as much work as the Alaskan mill, I haven't gained anything.

I can't really justify $10-15,000 for another toy for occasional use.

Has anybody used these smaller mills? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DW that thing looks pretty cool. It really remonds me of a horizontal bandsaw on 2 pilings that would allow for height adjustments. Id love to mill some lumber myself but my yard is not very condusive to getting machinery into it (its a big hill with obstacles everywhere you go). Ill be watchign this for sure. 2k isnt a bad deal to be able to mill. It will increase your GI to a new level!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

That setup looks similar to this DIY version only with a gas motor.
I checked it out and the wheels look small to me. I looked at the specs and never did see the diameter of the wheels though. If the wheels are too small for a wide blade the life expectancy of a blade will be shortened by having to make a tight radius around the small wheels.

Here is a HF bandmill made in the USA too. Here is some discussion on it.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I went though the same issues last year. I needed quality figured lumber for my woodworking projects. I bought a new Timberking 1220 manual sawmill and paid retail price for it. I looked for a used sawmill to save some money, but I couldn't find a used one near me. The Timberking 1220 was my choice between all the manual mills on the market because it will saw a slightly larger log than the other mills plus it looks like it's built a lot heaver than the others. While I was searching for a used mill, I would have bought almost any of the mills on the market because the differences between them are very slight. They will all make good lumber and all of them need to be maintained. A sawmill is dealing with heavy logs and as much as you baby it, it still gets rough treatment. They are actually simple machines and almost anything that breaks can be fixed by the owner. Here's a great search site: http://www.searchtempest.com It's a search engine that searches Craig's List and you can put in your zip code, limit the search area to as far from home as you'd want to drive, and lump all the results on one page. I searched the 12090 zip code and limited the search to 400 miles. There are several used sawmills listed for sale now below $6000. I'd expect to spend $4500 to $5500 for a sawmill like mine in used condition. I found a Timberking 1200 listed for $3200. http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/2790205531.html I'll also be glad to explain how to move 6000 lb logs, load them on your mill and turn them to cut lumber without hydraulics.

Another site to search for a used sawmill is: http://www.sawmillexchange.com/band.htm

There is a Kasco manual mill with a 16 hp motor listed that is priced at $4500. Remember, this is a used mill and the owner may take less or trade for something. It will saw a 24" X 27' log. Here's a picture from the ad.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hal, thanks for the information. Its really helpful.

I would still like to see how (or hear) how the 5.5 motor cuts. I don't have a lot of room, and the portability is what is the draw on the lumber smith for me. I need to make sure it will cut what I need it to cut though. Slow is ok, but poor quality lumber is not.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

I have a 25hp engine on my sawmill and it cuts through 29" of red oak like it was butter. If I was looking for a sawmill, a 15 hp or bigger would be the least I'd consider and I'd have to see it cut before I bought it. I didn't pay the extra $1000 for the trailer kit. I've moved my mill a couple of times and it doesn't take long at all to remove 4 bolts to remove one section of track, slide the saw head away from the trailer, jack up the front, back my 4'x8' Harbor freight trailer under the log deck, push the saw head to the front of the trailer, strap the mill down, and load the extra section of track behind the saw head and strap it down. If I ever need more portability, I'm going to weld some angle to the trailer bed so I can pin the trailer at the junction of the 1st and 2nd deck sections with the tongue removed and bolt a tongue to the front of the log deck. The frame has the pin holes ready for the factory axel and I've got all the parts to convert my trailer to move the mill quickly. So far, I've not seen the need for portability. It's easier to haul logs to the mill. If I was sawing for other people, portability might be more important. Look for local sawmills and go visit them to see a mill in operation. Good luck with your search.


----------



## zacker (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, I guess I should consider myself lucky to live very close to this guy…

http://crosswindssawmill.com/index.html

He'll be cutting up some wood for me, I have two chunks of Ambrosia Maple (Or is that Maple Ambrosia? lol) from a huge tree I took down this past summer, they are about 10 feet long and 16 or so inches wide. One will be a coffee table top and the other a fireplace mantel beam. the rest he said, he will cut into 1" thick boards for me unless I want something else… $60.00 Now I just need to figure out a way to load them onto my truck…lol


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

You might be interested by this web site :
http://www.diybandmill.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

It seems 5.5 hp would be on the lowest side but still much more than what Matthias W. used (betwen 1 and 2HP) in its experiment pointed to by SASmith here above.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Don, how many bf are you estimating on this current crop? $1200 seems high but if you got a few thousand bf maybe it isnt so bad. He takes the risk and backaches, you take the wood. Can you get gim down by offering to help, use of the tractor, or trade in wood? The little mill in the pic doesnt wow me, but what do I know? If you are routinely planning on doing this hire the guy. If you are going to do this, get a bigger one and sell some to recover the money. I guess that would be my take. Either way, looks like some lumber in your future. Always a good thing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Shane, lets just say a bandsaw mill has been on my "dream" list for a long time. This is a info gathering attempt, but I'm thinking this may be the time. Where I live, its common to come across decent logs, plus, i can use it as a resaw bandsaw instead of buying a bigger bandsaw for my shop. Last, I burn firewood for heat, so buying firewood logs often turns up a decent log or 2 that just can't get burnt.

I have no idea how to figure board footage from logs, but here is what he quoted the price off.









I just need to determine what price is right. I know I can justify something like $2400. Can I go more? Maybe. I know it will pay for itself over time.

I've thought about building one, but for the cost of some of these, especially used one, I don't think its worth it.


----------



## zacker (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Shane.. I hear ya about fire wood being saved from the splitter….lol my wife says when i cut wood its like, one for the fire, one for me… lol She asked me to pull out and cut up a huge old stump that was in a pile of old firewood from the previous owner of our propert, I made one cut, threww the whole stump into my trailer and put it in my garage / shop… it was all Spalted maple!!! lol no way thats going in the stove!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Don I found an equation. Diameter inside bark, in inches minus 4, squared, times length of log in feet, divided by 16. So 22" diam log 12' yields 243bf.

(22-4)sqx12diveded by 16=bf


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

when I get home this week I'll do some quick calculations. I knew the formulas was out there, just never thought to go look.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

Here's a couple of web sites that have calculators for almost every timber and lumber calculation you will ever need.

http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/RSCalculators.html

This one also has a complete zip file of all the calculators that you can save to your laptop and take to the woods or to your sawmill.

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?action=toolbox


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

Sawmill Magazine has a special this month and this issue is a free download.

http://www.sawmillmag.com

It has a review of this years sawmill shootout and a lot of information. They have a DVD with every issue on it for $110. I have been planning to get a subscription for some time. After reading this issue, I may add it to my magazine list.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thanks Hal. I've downloaded the current issue and will take a look.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just ordered the HFE21 from Hud-son. I chose it because of the free shipping, and the fact it is built about 2 hours away. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Don, did you order the gasoline powered version or the optional electric model? The gasoline sounds good but when it cost $40 to mow the lawn the electric sounds pretty good and it should start everytime. Keep us posted on this thing when you get it going.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I ordered the gasoline powered version. With the motor electric being 220 and I need it to be portable, so I'd be running a generator anyhow, it didn't make much sense.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand. Just curious. A side note: I have a friend that says he can never get a chain saw to start when he gets to the tree so he bought an electric saw and carries a generator that he can start. Just the way folks work. Chain saws can be temperamental. I am going to be watching your operation and comments. Thanks for posting for us.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

Congratulations on your new saw. I can't wait to see some of your projects made with all that 'free' lumber. LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hal, I want to thank you for your help. I wish I could afford a bigger model, but its still a hobby you know!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been looking at getting a 36" bandsaw that you can put together yourself. They are on eBay and a few other places. I figure if it breaks, I'll be able to fix it anyways (have access to a welder).

Anyways, I was just going to say you did yourself a favor getting the bandsaw mill. Your back is going to thank you. I toil away with an MS880 and a 66" bar. It definitely is portable and has its advantages (I can walk it into the woods if I find fallen trees).

Have fun cutting and let us know how it goes during your ownership.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So the Hud-son mill arrived on friday. So far I am please. Minor complaint, I was going to make the 2 hour drive to pick it up but it was free shipping and no discount if I picked it up. They also said it was in stock and I could get it in a day or 2. 4 day later it showed up. Not a big deal, but not a great way to start a relationship.

Once together I gave it a spin. There is a bit of a learning curve to get the blade tension right, and it took a couple of re-reads of the manual to figure out what to use for a blade lube. They recommend water.

I was a little concerned about the 6.5 hp motor. So far its good. I can see were a larger motor would be a great benefit, but I'm not looking for production, so slow and steady is good.

I wish Hud-son had reminded me to order a few extra blades as well. My fault I know, but I cut a log that was a bit dirty. I cleaned it off but must have missed a pebble or 2. Again, not a huge mistake, but I learned the hard way. Keep extra blades on hand and CLEAN THE LOGS.

All-in-All, I'm happy so far. It seems like it will do what I expected.























































Happy Easter All!


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

How much trouble is the set up and tear down for storage ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Scot, it really depends on how far you want to break it down. The head assemble just lifts off. I lift it with the bucket, but I think 2 guys could do it. The track is in 4' sections. 2 bolts hold the sections together. This track is 12' long (10" cut) so if you could store it in full length, you wouldn't have to do anything. I plan to put the head Assembly inside and just leave the track outside.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I'll look into this one. I have been looking at the Wood Mizer LT10 with a 10 HP engine($3700). Did you compare the two ? If so what led to your finally decide to get the Hudson ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Scot, First was cost. Right now Hud-son has a left over model that was around $2100. This model only cut an $18" log, and it wasn't free shipping, for the extra $300, I went with the newer 21" HFE 21. The biggest factor for me was location. They are about 2 hours from me, so I planned to drive out. I didn't seriously compare the woodmizer just due to cost. I really wanted to keep everything under $3000. What I did like about the woodmizer was they will finance, but I didn't want that either. $3700, plus tax and shipping was out of my comfort range.

Note I have some I beams under my track. I planned on using them for this model. I'm kind of glad I have the track after using it. The track needs to be straight though, so make sure you have a way to do it. The documentation shows a nice compacted gravel landing. The lumbersmith also has 2 cranks for the up/down adjustment. I didn't think i'd like that. Also the track on the hud-son is nothing more than angle iron, so you could very easily make it yourself. For now, the 10' cut is fine with me. This isn't a business venture.

I filled the gas tank once. I'm not sure how much is left, but the pile in the picture is still from that one tank.

I just ordered a 10 pack of blades from Cook. Another supplier I may try is http://www.jerrysresharp.com.

Either way, make sure you get a few extra blades. I think re-sharpening is about $7 each. I will wait until I get 2 or 3 so shipping is such a factor. Clean the logs if they are dirty. I've done this a lot and should have known better.

If you buy the hud-son, the blade lube is water. Anything oily make the blade jump off. Another lesson already learned. The documentation was clear, once I found the spot that told it.

If you want my suggestion, get the biggest motor you can afford. I can see the 6.5 being a bit small for a 21" oak log. It will be slow going. Most of my stuff will be smaller. I can also quarter it with the alaskian mill if I need to.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I live in Alabama but location isn't a big deal, there is a Hudson dealer about 1-1/2 hours away, same with Wood-Mizer. I like the cost of the Hudson so I will take a much closer look at it. Like you I like that Wood-Mizer finances, but not on the LT-10, only on the LT-15 and up. but I would rather keep the costs down and just buy it out right.

i don't plan on doing this as a business either so a small manual mill is good enough for me.

Thanks for the info, I'm going to check out the Hudson packages this week.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

A bit over two large seems pretty affordable considering the quote you were originally given. Is the framework strong enough to get some 4×8 trailer tires under it? Being portable would be a huge boon, or to get a roof over it somehow. Congratulations.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The framework is not strong enough by itself. If you buy the trailer package, it come with a trailer to set it on.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

You've started the learning curve…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

some more info for anyone interested.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up Don.

I'm looking to add something that can take at least a 36" log to my collection of "tools." My 66" bar Alaskan mill is great for those huge pieces, but it'll wear you out processing smaller (36" and smaller) logs.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Don how is the Hud-son holding up after 4 and a half years?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't use it a lot. Not as much as I like, but I pulled it out about a week ago, cut up 4 or 5 butternut logs. I have no complaints.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Still going strong!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I spent the day on the beech!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

How much have you actually been able to turn into finished projects?

What do you figure your bf cost at? (mill cost divided by # of bf produced)

How much effort (hours) for how many bf?

Enquiring minds want to know?! LOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> How much have you actually been able to turn into finished projects?
> 
> What do you figure your bf cost at? (mill cost divided by # of bf produced)
> 
> ...


I really don't know many of your answers. The pile you see took me about 7 or 8 hours, with a lunch break. I used about a gallon of gas

There is no reason all (or at least most) of it can't be usable. I cut a little heavy to be sure. For instance I'll cut 1 1/8" instead of 1" for finished 3/4"

I have used the mill quit a bit. It sits for a while but it's paid for itself in lumber is be used.

I only use it for myself and friends and family.


----------

